# Here are President Theodore Roosevelt's comment on Immigration.  Wake up Americans.



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

​
Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft

President Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.


‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. 

*But* this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. _We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.._ And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’


President Theodore Roosevelt 1907


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.
> 
> ...



Too bad Teddy wasn't around to give that speech to AIPAC.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Perhaps a copy to La Raza and a full page ad in the _Dearborn Michigan Free Press_​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Apr 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.

What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?


----------



## EatMorChikin (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> 
> What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?



Translation: I am one of those progressive pieces of trash, and I am all for giving our country away to the lowest bidder. So I will just attack the post, because how dare you racists try and keep those brown people out.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> 
> What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?



Who's emulating them?  Those people are all dead now and we aren't them nor are they us.   Who's exterminating anyone in this country today?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> ...



What do you think the purpose of this thread is?  When Bitchboy sez "wake up Americans" you think he's exhorting us to learn our own history?  Because if you do I have this beautiful oceanfront property for sale in Wyoming.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> ...



I gave the quote the context it was missing.  
You have a problem with context, do ya?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> ​
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> 
> What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?


I don't see where anyone but you is bringing up less savory aspects of those times . There is no reason we cannot recognize those aspects that were right and good for us as a nation while eschewing those that were best left to history. The quote regarding immigration in the OP and attributed to Roosevelt is absolutely correct.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> 
> What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?






My god  am going to compliment you, I can't think of a thing either.

Being familiar with your posting, you have again missed my point as OP, and that of President Theodore Roosevelt.

"...Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language...."

President Theodore Roosevelt was one of the most popular Presidents and beloved by both political parties in 1907 and today.  Roosevelt is an extremely powerful source to quote, which is why you have no real comeback Pogo.  You have not figured out that illegal Mexicans and Muslims have been labeled as evil enemies of the American way of life.

Let Obama have his little love-fest with Mexicans and Muslims because he is gone in two years.  I made a mistake voting for Obama twice. The reality of the situation is that Congress and EVERY candidate for President is anti-Mexican and anti-Muslim.  Read what Hillary Clinton had to say about illegal Mexicans in the 1990s.  Deportation, pathway to citizenship, and the current immigration system are all roadblocks to Mexicans and Muslims.  It will never change, and the American people have had it with freeloaders and terrorists.  Time to get down to the actual killing, because that is the intention of both groups toward real Americans.





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> ...



*Well, I certainly have no idea.*





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> “There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge'.” ---_ Isaac Asimov... 35 years ago_






Hysterical, you provide a quotation from a biochemist turned science fiction writer who does not have the  credibility to polish Teddy Roosevelt's shoes?  Where did you get your education?  The Stalin School in Russia?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> ​
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.
> ...


Hispanic immigrants assimilate at about the same rate as most immigrants.  Data shows that pretty much all 2nd generation immigrants speak english just fine and by the 3rd generation they identify far more with America's culture than with their family's culture.  Just like every immigrant that's ever come into this country.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice fearmongering there btw Beachboy.  How do you get by living under such constant terror?


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Keep your day job.  Don't count on your creativity to get a career position.  "Bitchboy."  Really?

You are just angry because a powerful quote from the popular President Teddy Roosevelt knocks out all your misinterpretation of facts  Sorry, Pogo you are just another noise machine from guys like Joe Stalin.  

Yes, some people might have missed the Roosevelt quote, and should wake-up to the facts about the foundation the United States is built upon the attitudes of our greatest presidents.  There is only one flag in this country, love it or leave it.





​
By the way, my oceanfront property is in Pacific Palisades, California.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






*There is no need for context from you, me, or TR for that matter.  Like all solid thought it speaks for itself.  You are sounding pretty desperate, Pogo.  You lost this debate many posts ago.*

Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft

President Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.


‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. 

*But* this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. _We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.._ And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’

President Theodore Roosevelt 1907





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



*Time Out!
*
I have no hang-ups about Hispanic Americans, but I do agree with TR that until they become simply "Americans" they are enemies of our culture, and should be deported.  Period, no discussion.  There are many who would like to move here, and accept us just as we are.  America does not need or want a makeover by Mexicans or Muslims.  They either get with the program, or get out.

I live in two southwestern states, and I am tired of hearing "Hispanic," "Latina," "Latino," and "Migrant."  I am just as tired of "Wetback," "Beaner," and "****."  However, they brought those last labels onto themselves, by stealing. 

In the border states everyone who uses Spanish as their main language is called a "Mexican."  We do not need or want to hear, "I am from Honduras."  No, you are a Mexican.  If they entered the United States illegally, we address them as "illegal Mexicans" right to their face.

Now you are correct there are some Hispanic people with very American lifestyles.  Muslims as well.  We want to see them get rid of their Halloween costumes, and replace them with Crocs, Levis and T-shirts.  They want to be Americans, it is our way or the highway.







Does this circus look like the United States to you?  Over my dead body.​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


If we deported everyone until they were "American" there woudn't be anyone in our country!  Are you crazy?!

And NO most people did not come here to "assimilate to be American" they came here because they would be free!  So they could practice their culture in peace!

But guess what, as America became more DIVERSE all the different cultures had to start interacting with each other.  And the result of this DIVERSITY is what we now call American culture!

Do you understand?


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

​


TheOldSchool said:


> Nice fearmongering there btw Beachboy.  How do you get by living under such constant terror?



It has been my experience that those who use the term "fearmongering" usually have an agenda I am not going to like.  The ones who do not feel concern about the world situation, don't read enough news to be informed.





​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fearmongering there btw Beachboy.  How do you get by living under such constant terror?
> ...


Duh.  Because you're constant terror won't let you think straight.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

​


TheOldSchool said:


> Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?



You desperately need to turn off your computer, and read some history.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?
> ...


Lol you didn't know?  I guess you're a RINO.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?



You desperately need to turn off your computer, and read some history.


TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?
> ...


Did you used to have a Spicoli avatar?  If you did then you're full of shit because I've seen you post here a million times.  

And if you didn't sorry, I confused you with another poster.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2015)

Didn't take long for bitchboy to show his true idiot/coward/psycho/bullshitter colors. he's certainly NOT an American, and i wonder how many who rushed to associate themselves with the little worm are now having second thoughts.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

You have betrayed yourself.  If you were as smart as you think you are, you would have read my profile before making a fool of yourself.  I have been both an Republican and a Democrat in my short life.  I am an independent voter who voted Obama twice and regret it because of his stands on Israel, the VA, the prisoner exchange, and immigration.  I have been called a "Purple Democrat," and a "Conservative Democrat,"  but "Indy" is fine.

This is the problem with these forums.  Low Information Voters are more interested in emptying their brain than understanding the facts of hard-ball politics.  It is a very fast game, and requires effort to follow.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Didn't take long for bitchboy to show his true idiot/coward/psycho/bullshitter colors. he's certainly NOT an American, and i wonder how many who rushed to associate themselves with the little worm are now having second thoughts.



There are two kinds of people in this world.  Those who live in a fantasy world of "Do unto others......" and those who understand the hard-ball politics of running a democracy in a world full of terrorists, freeloaders, and wannabes.  

Check out this clip from _A Few Good Men._  You see contrary to the scripting, *Cruise is wrong, and Nicholson is correct.*  Try a little truth for a change, and then get back to me.

​


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't take long for bitchboy to show his true idiot/coward/psycho/bullshitter colors. he's certainly NOT an American, and i wonder how many who rushed to associate themselves with the little worm are now having second thoughts.
> ...




No, there are many kinds, you worthless little dipshit.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



BS!  Most immigrants aren't coming here for freedom.    They already come from free countries.    They come here for economic opportunities whether it be jobs or handouts.   I don't care what culture one practices in the privacy of one's own home but out in mainstream act American and assimilate.    The salad bowl concert is what is being encouraged today not the melting pot that it once was.    Stay in your own country if you want to practice your native culture all over the place.    Why come here if you don't want to assimilate into our society?    We are just a cash cow to so many of them today.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Not really.  Even when they know English Hispanics won't use it as their primary language of usage.   Most prefer Spanish out in public every time.  That's not assimilation.   With the constant flow of illegal aliens from south of our border it will only get worse.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> I don't care what culture one practices in the privacy of one's own home but out in mainstream act American and assimilate...Stay in your own country if you want to practice your native culture all over the place.    .



Fuck you; you understand nothing of America. Free, law-abiding people in this country *never have* and* never will* be restricted to only hiding behind the curtains lest they offend fools like you. America has ALWAYS been a land of many peoples, cultures, and languages. It is a testimony to the strength of America that the Melting Pot still functions as it always has. 

How people act and speak "out in mainstream America" is none of your fucking business if they are not interacting with you personally or breaking any laws. Grow a pair and get a clue.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Not really.  Even when they know English Hispanics won't use it as their primary language of usage.  ....




You are wrong.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Apr 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You can break demographics into as small or large of a grouping as you want.

For example: There are 3 kinds of people, left handed people, right handed people, and ambidextrous people.

It all depends on how you are breaking that down. And you can't really grasp what he was talking about, and don't even have a rudimentary understanding of how statistics work.

Try and be smarter next time, thanks.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Sad ^^^^


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...




Honduras and Mexico are different countries, Dumbass.

What we really need to do is to deport the Ignorami.  Problem is, we haven't found a place stupid enough where they'd fit in.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> ...



Verbally accurate it may be, but TR was not speaking to, or of, America 2015 as the boy blunder OP would imply.  He spoke within, and about, the mores of 1907.  And that's why I laid out exactly that; it tells us much more about the voice speaking than his name does.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> ...




I understand only intelligent people grok sarcasm.  It will have to be an inside joke for us adults.

If you spent half as much time looking up your own history instead of these goofy-ass Google images you mightn't come off perpetually looking like a seven-year-old.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Still a little slow when you get on the boards, eh? We can break groups down any way we want.  Christians and non-Christians.  How about bicycle riders, automobile drivers, and those who use other ways of getting around.

Let's get down to the facts.  Your previous posts always seem to have the same theme, American taxpayers should give more to the freeloading Mexicans.  Face it for the last few years you have seen Mexicans become more and more deportable to the American taxpayer.  Now, with TR's comments you realize the end is near not only for illegal Mexicans in the United States, but those UnAmerican U. S. citizens who wave the Mexican flag.  I have been elated about the prospects for a number of years.  The first ones to sell everything and pack it up to leave will get the best deal.  I personally am looking forward to buying real estate for 25 cents on the dollar in a barrio.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Your previous posts always seem to have the same theme, American taxpayers should give more to the freeloading Mexicans.




That has never been the theme of any post of mine, you lying little shit-stain. Chewing up bandwidth on stupid, over-sized pics won't make you any less a ridiculous, ignorant fool.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



I agree.   Illegals whether they be Mexican or not need to go.   I hope our elected officials have the guts to implement e-verify and deny any benefits for them up to and including changing birthright citizenship for their kids.  With no means to support themselves many if not most will leave.   I hope we can finally get back to putting some respect back into our borders and immigration laws.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Oldglory1 said 
BS!  Most immigrants aren't coming here for freedom.    They already come from free countries.    They come here for economic opportunities whether it be jobs or handouts.   I don't care what culture one practices in the privacy of one's own home but out in mainstream act American and assimilate.    The salad bowl concert is what is being encouraged today not the melting pot that it once was.   * Stay in your own country if you want to practice your native culture all over the place.*    Why come here if you don't want to assimilate into our society?    We are just a cash cow to so many of them today.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what culture one practices in the privacy of one's own home but out in mainstream act American and assimilate...Stay in your own country if you want to practice your native culture all over the place.    .
> ...



Which brings us nicely back to President Teddy Roosevelt, and one flag the American flag.

*"....But* this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. _*We have room for but one flag, the American flag…* We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language...."_






​This is so easy, and Mexicans refuse to accept it because it goes against what these freeloaders want to do in our country.  Just because we know how to make baby humans does not mean we should over-populate.  I am tired of these overactive Mexican vaginas.  We should help them make birth control their reality.  Cut their tubes after two children.  Or better yet, do as the Chinese do and abort the second child automatically for them. How many manual laborers and criminals do we need?


EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Thank you for agreeing with me, and then attacking what I said.  So much for the graduates of the Universidad de Tijuana.





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Naw, if they speak Spanish as their first language and they are illegal, or don't salute the stars and stripes, they are "Mexicans," "Wetbacks," or "Beaners."





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Your previous posts always seem to have the same theme, American taxpayers should give more to the freeloading Mexicans.
> ...



Sounds like a personal attack on me.  Can't defeat my arguments so you attack me.  Well, it is all you got.

Being inferior and knowing it must be difficult.  

Imagine this bunch as your new neighbors.  Surprise, they are!





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

*Let's look at some of the posts illegal Mexicans and Muslims have ignored because they have no response.*

Beachboy, post: 11164913, member: 43372"]





Pogo said:


> Ah 1907.  When race riots and lynchings were everyday affairs (and then documented as postcards) -- when the European colonizers of America had subdued and virtually exterminated the last holdouts of its indigenous population and turned its wrath on newer European arrivals like Italians.  Gosh Jeepers, those were the daze.
> 
> What a great ideal to emulate.  What could possibly go wrong doing that--  I can't think of a thing, can you?






My god  am going to compliment you, I can't think of a thing either.

Being familiar with your posting, you have again missed my point as OP, and that of President Theodore Roosevelt.

"...Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language...."

President Theodore Roosevelt was one of the most popular Presidents and beloved by both political parties in 1907 and today.  Roosevelt is an extremely powerful source to quote, which is why you have no real comeback Pogo.  You have not figured out that illegal Mexicans and Muslims have been labeled as evil enemies of the American way of life.

Let Obama have his little love-fest with Mexicans and Muslims because he is gone in two years.  I made a mistake voting for Obama twice. The reality of the situation is that Congress and EVERY candidate for President is anti-Mexican and anti-Muslim.  Read what Hillary Clinton had to say about illegal Mexicans in the 1990s.  Deportation, pathway to citizenship, and the current immigration system are all roadblocks to Mexicans and Muslims.  It will never change, and the American people have had it with freeloaders and terrorists.  Time to get down to the actual killing, because that is the intention of both groups toward real Americans.





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

*Let's look at some of the posts illegal Mexicans and Muslims have ignored because they have no response.*

Beachboy, post: 11165617, member: 43372"]


TheOldSchool said:


> Whatever happened to republicans hatred of Teddy?  Are we just forgetting about that for right now?



You desperately need to turn off your computer, and read some history.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

*Let's look at some of the posts illegal Mexicans and Muslims have ignored because they have no response.*

"Beachboy, post: 11165727, member: 43372"]





Unkotare said:


> Didn't take long for bitchboy to show his true idiot/coward/psycho/bullshitter colors. he's certainly NOT an American, and i wonder how many who rushed to associate themselves with the little worm are now having second thoughts.



There are two kinds of people in this world.  Those who live in a fantasy world of "Do unto others......" and those who understand the hard-ball politics of running a democracy in a world full of terrorists, freeloaders, and wannabes.  

Check out this clip from _A Few Good Men._  You see contrary to the scripting, *Cruise is wrong, and Nicholson is correct.*  Try a little truth for a change, and then get back to me.

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 11, 2015)

Well now we all know you're a loon beachboy


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 11, 2015)

White people fuck the Indians and now the white people are getting fucked, most hilarious, and it's their capitalist over lords that are wanting the illegals to come, cause you US citizens are second class workers...


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

*Let's look at some of the posts illegal Mexicans and Muslims have ignored because they have no response.*

"Beachboy, post: 11170864, member: 43372"]





Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what culture one practices in the privacy of one's own home but out in mainstream act American and assimilate...Stay in your own country if you want to practice your native culture all over the place.    .
> ...



Which brings us nicely back to President Teddy Roosevelt, and one flag the American flag.

*"....But* this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. _*We have room for but one flag, the American flag…* We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language...."_






​This is so easy, and Mexicans refuse to accept it because it goes against what these freeloaders want to do in our country.  Just because we know how to make baby humans does not mean we should over-populate.  I am tired of these overactive Mexican vaginas.  We should help them make birth control their reality.  Cut their tubes after two children.  Or better yet, do as the Chinese do and abort the second child automatically for them. How many manual laborers and criminals do we need?


EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...





EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Going out to cocktails and dinner tonight in Hollywood at the site of the first Academy Awards in 1929.  No more time to educate terrorists and freeloaders today.  Got to go raise money to protect the elephants from ivory profiteers.





​


TheOldSchool said:


> Well now we all know you're a loon beachboy



Got to love USMB.  A person is a "loon" if they disagree with you, and you have no verbal comeback.  Families like mine have owned this country since before the American Revolution.  Loons like we will continue to run this planet in the future.   This means we will do things the American way.






Perhaps I will meet some of you angry Mexicans tonight when you serve my chicken cordon bleu.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> *Let's look at some of the posts illegal Mexicans and Muslims have ignored because they have no response.*
> 
> "Beachboy, post: 11170864, member: 43372"]
> 
> ...



Part of the problem is that they are mainly Catholics that don't believe in birth control.   Another problem is that our government guarantees to care of their kids until they are of age.   That goes for all people who breed too many kids not just Mexicans.   Their culture however believes in large families and in this day and age it just isn't practical and many times it becomes a burden to taxpaying Americans.   It also contributes to our population growth getting out of control.    Some of these Mexicans are of the reconquista mindset and they think by outbreeding us here they can take over the U.S.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>



Racism has nothing to do with wanting our immigration laws enforced and to limit the number of legal immigrants into our country.   FYI, it isn't just whites that are racist either.   Many of whom you deem worthy of coming here are among the worst racists there are.  If it's not racist to put ones ethnic group above our immigration laws then I don't know what is.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> White people fuck the Indians and now the white people are getting fucked, most hilarious, and it's their capitalist over lords that are wanting the illegals to come, cause you US citizens are second class workers...



Those people are all dead now so it has nothing to do with anyone alive today.  How dare you call Americans second classed workers you anti-American POS!    Those who hire illegal aliens are greedy, lawbreakers  only looking to increase their profits by  paying them less and regular law abiding Americans want them stopped!   Don't you EVER make a false, lying statement like that in here again!   I guess it's ok for these illegals to f*ck over black Americans workers also then?   Because they are f*cking us all not just whites.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> I am tired of these overactive Mexican vaginas.




Demography in Latin America Autumn of the patriarchs The Economist


Brazil s Falling Birth Rate A New Way Of Thinking NPR


Latin America s Demographic Divergence Newgeography.com


. . Latinamerican Press ..


Fact Sheet The Decline in U.S. Fertility


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Part of the problem is that they are mainly Catholics that don't believe in birth control.   Another problem is that our government guarantees to care of their kids until they are of age.   That goes for all people who breed too many kids not just Mexicans.   Their culture however believes in large families and in this day and age it just isn't practical and many times it becomes a burden to taxpaying Americans.   It also contributes to our population growth getting out of control.    Some of these Mexicans are of the reconquista mindset and they think by outbreeding us here they can take over the U.S.




You trying to be as ignorant as bitchboy? Fertility rates among Latinas, including immigrants to the US, are and have been falling for some time. Our population growth is anything but "out of control," and Latinas are most certainly not contributing to any false notion that it is. Get a fucking grip before you reduce yourself to the level of the asshole posting oversized pics like a mental patient playing with finger paints.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> I hope our elected officials have the guts to implement e-verify and deny any benefits for them up to and including changing birthright citizenship for their kids.  .




Not so easy to change the Constitution.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Sounds like a personal attack on me.




What do you mean? Maybe you should post 20 or 30 giant pics to illustrate your point. Nurse Ratchet must be proud of the work you're doing in Arts and Crafts.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 11, 2015)

Falloff in births slows shift to a majority-minority youth population Pew Research Center


Women are having fewer kids and demographers don t know why WashingtonExaminer.com


Baby bust US fertility rates hit all-time lows Al Jazeera America


U.S. Birthrate Falls -- Again - Forbes
" The crude Hispanic birthrate fell 2% from 2012 to 2013, the largest decline among any ethnic group. "


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 12, 2015)

I just reread this thread.  I have presented questions in nine posts, and received no responses of value.  This is because illegal Mexicans and Muslims want to TAKE from us, and offer nothing.  Can you name a single invention or accomplishment of an illegal Mexican or a Muslim?  Of course not.  They just want to TAKE the  comfy life we Americans have built for ourselves.  So, this is where my posting ends for now.  These freeloaders and terrorists are not going to change, so we have to continue making their lives as miserable as possible.

Thinking about this final post, I could not decide what my final graphic would be.  I chose this one because, my fellow Americans, this is the attitude of the Spics and rag heads toward us.  It is simply the time to shoot to kill.







​Oh yes, I will be back when the next big news story hits that puts illegal Mexicans and Muslims in their place.  It is ok to hate the evil ones.  This is how you handle thieves, terrorists, and their supporters.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2015)

The troll won't stay under its rock long enough.


----------

